# Liver Disease



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

I have an Ig that had liver disease and a mass on it. This was 5 years ago.
We were sent from our vet to a specialist for it The first ER vet internist
kept Tony for 5 days. In this time he did a fine needle aspirate on the liver.
Gave him plasma and sent us home with SD/LD. that was not eaten.
Took him back to our vet who sent us to an internist. 
He did an ultra sound on Tony and came back with, "I am so sorry to tell
you, he is terminally ill, "He has cirrhosis of the liver and a mass on it.
We asked what we could do for him and he told us some things we could do
and gave us Denasyl. 
We fought for Tony's life for six months. Tony's blood work kept improving,
as we did the full blood work each month. In the sixth month we did another
ultra sound with a different internist, because we could afford him. He had
told us with all the paperwork we had on Tony that he felt nothing would be
different. One hour later he came out shaking his head. He asked what we 
had done for Tony. I asked why? He said the cirrhosis of the liver and a mass
was no longer there.
Tony was poisoned when he was not quite 2. He is coming up on his 7th birthday
in May. We are happy he is still alive and doing fine.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Out of interest, because I'm trying to help my friends old pug who has a high ALT, what were you feeding Tony during this time?
I'm so glad to hear your pup is doing well though, just proves you have to do what you feel is right. Keep on doing whatever it is you are doing because it's obviously working!


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

We were told by the first internist to use Denasyl. The second and more dependable internist told us to use a 
fish based dog food and the liver can not do it's job with meat products. We use Solid Gold Holistic Blendz dry 
dog food for 2 years. We also switched to Denamarin 225 mgs. This product has Milk thistle in in along with 
other ingredients that help the liver.

Tony's Alt and T-Bil were off the charts for dogs. We did monthly blood work from our vet for six months to keep
checking on the Alt and T-bil numbers. In the end Tony's T-bil and Alt were back in normal range but his good
cholesterol was to low. Our vet told us to use Avocado to bring up his cholesterol. No seed or skin, just the meat
of the avocado. We still use it for all our dogs.

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm printing out your post and adding it to my research mission. Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll PM you if there are any questions I think you could help me with. Cheers...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing, especially since he had a mass that disappeared. Whatever you were doing it was sure the right thing to do!


----------

